# Medical card refused, any advice for UK applicants.



## robd10 (18 Dec 2014)

We applied for medical cards under EU regulation 1408/71 as we are both UK citizens but were refused, then on reassessment my wife was granted one.  Mine being refused on means test.  Any information or links to relevant info. appreciated to help with an appeal.  CIB and HSE giving conflicting information.
  My wife’s 62 and I’m 64, both retired on pensions. My wife’s a UK social security pension, mine is a UK company occupational pension.  No other income from Irish employment or social welfare claims.
  Reading guidelines it seemed straightforward, UK citizens should be entitled under EU regulations to a non means tested medical card if over 60 and receiving a UK pension


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Dec 2014)

Very hard to find good information on this. If the information below is correct, you were refused because your pension was not a UK social security pension.

http://www.inmo.ie/Home/Index/7641/10229

"Under EU Regulation 1408/71, EU pensioners resident in Ireland who are  in receipt of a *social security pension* from another EU/EEA state or  Switzerland are entitled to a non-means tested medical card, provided  they are not in receipt of an Irish social security pension, are not  subject to PRSI for earnings, and are not employed or self-employed in  Ireland."


----------



## robd10 (19 Dec 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks odyssey06.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The CIB quoted me the same relevant paragraph as yourself but then added “. An occupational pension in this regard would not affect entitlement to a non-means tested medical card.”[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I need to do more investigating with the CIB.  I seem to remember something in my occupational pension along the lines of; when reaching uk social pension age I receive that pension and the balance made up from the occupational pension.  That may help me.  Awaiting clarification from my provider.
I was hoping that someone may have been in the same position and could offer guidance.[/FONT]


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Dec 2014)

This sounds very odd!!

It is vital that the application form is filled CORRECTLY

Do you have a "dependent" portion of your wife's Social Security pension if you don't have a Social Security pension in your own right.

Many Irish women who were the Homemakers (and therefore have no Irish Pension or income) have EU medical cards based on their husbands UK pension (as dependents)

Not sure who CIB are?


----------



## robd10 (20 Dec 2014)

Black Sheep
  We applied on form MC1 and assume it was filled in correctly as it was not queried.  A strongly worded letter regarding EU regulation accompanied the reassessment which resulted in my wife receiving a card, along with an apology from “yoursay@hse”  admitting the original mistake.
I’m unclear about having a "dependent" portion of my wife's Social Security pension could you clarify.  To reiterate I receive a UK company occupational pension so I assume I’m not a dependant.
The issue seems to revolve around the fact I receive a UK occupational pension which HSE will not recognise as a right to a medical card.  Yet if I still lived in the UK I would be entitled to the normal ‘free’ national health service facilities.  The citizens information board (CIB) say it should not affect my entitlement.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Dec 2014)

I get your point re Occupational pension vs. State pension.  As I am not sure of the rules in the UK around a dependent of wife's pension, hence my question.

Is the dependent portion of wife's pension "means tested" ? or could you apply for it.


----------



## robd10 (20 Dec 2014)

I ‘m told by the HSE, the dependent portion of my wife’s pension is means tested, but I’m trying to check this also.  I guess at this point I need some expert advice as I’m at the mercy of other organisations interpretations, but who would know?  Difficulty being its between uk pensions (social and occupational) and Irish HSE.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Dec 2014)

As you have worked in the UK for many years you were obliged to pay your N.I contributions. You therefore are entitled to a State Pension. This may be incorporated into your occupational or paid and applied for seperately. 

You need to check with your pension provider and get the details from them or apply for your state pension


----------



## robd10 (21 Dec 2014)

Thanks Black Sheep,
  You’re sorting of confirming something that’s at the back of my mind, (see post #3),  I’m still awaiting a reply from my pension provider regarding this.  As it’s the holiday period I’ll let this topic lay dormant until I receive the relevant replies and then come back to you.  BUT please post any other suggestions if they arise.


----------



## robd10 (9 Jan 2015)

Update.  The stumbling block is “ I’m not receiving a UK state pension”. 

If receiving a UK state pension then I would be entitled to a non means tested medical card.  Company/occupational pension are not eligible and hence are means tested.  My wife receives a UK state pension and therefore eligible and has received a medical card.
I will start receiving a UK state pension later this year, I can then re- apply for a medical card without the means test being applied.

I’m at a loss to see the logic in differentiating between the two types of pension...


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Jan 2015)

I missed out on your age in original post and now realize you have not yet reached *State Pension* age. All should be well with a straight forward application when you reach the magic age. Good luck

I'm amused that you expected logic!


----------



## robd10 (10 Jan 2015)

Thanks for your advice/help Blacksheep.  Hopefully I’ll remember to give a final and joyful update later in the year


----------

